# How many mice in a ferplast kios?



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering what the max amount of mice you would keep in a ferplast kios? Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

The number of mice kept in a cage varies depending on many factors, current UK lab guidelines are 200 square centimetres per single housed mouse and 100 square centimetres if house in groups. As many pet and show mice are much larger than their lab counterparts I would double if not more per space allocation per mouse. based on 400 square centimetres per mouse would allow you 8 mice in the ferplast kios.


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Entirely depends on the size of the cage.
With the only measurements online I found (27" x 18") I wouldn't personally put more than seven in it.
Before adding any mice though please double check the measurements so people can suggest a most appropriate number.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep single bucks in Kios cages but I would keep 3 does in one


----------

